# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  مجموعه قصائد ل هشام الجخ

## AMR@RAMZI

*انطردي الآنَ من الجدولْانطردي الآنَ من الجدولْ* **  * موتي فالكلُّ هنا ماتوا وأنا اعتدتُ حياتي أَرْمَلْ* * واعتدتَ الهَجرَ بلا سببٍ وبرغمِ الحيرةِ لم أسألْ* * وظلَلْتُ أسجِّلُ أسماءً وأسطِّرُ خاناتِ الجدولْ* **   * ضُنِّي إحساسَكِ ما شئتِ فأنا مَلِكٌ لا أتوسَّلْ* * لا أبكي لفراقِ حبيبٍ أو أترجَّى أو أتذلَّلْ* * رقةُ شِعري قَوْلٌ إفكٌ فَفُؤادي مِن صَخْرٍ جَنْدَلْ* * علَّقتُ نساءً في سَقْفِي وجلسْتُ فخورا أتأمَّلْ* * وغزوتُ عُيوناً لا تُغْزَى غافلتُ رموشاً لا تَغْفَلْ* * و زَرَعْتُ النُّسوةَ في أرضٍ لا آخرَ فيها أَوْ أَوَّلْ* * ديكتاتوريا إن أُعْطِي ديكتاتوريا إن أَبْـخَلْ* * وَقَّعْتُ - أَنَا - صَكَّ الهَجْرِ فالحاكِمُ يَعْزِلُ لا يُعْزَلْ*  * فانطردي الآن من الجدول* **  * غِيبِي فَلَكَمْ قَبْلَكِ غابوا لا شيءَ يَـجِيءُ وَ لا يَرْحَلْ* * ما الوردُ إذنْ لَوْ لَمْ يَذْبُلْ ؟؟ ما الشمسُ إذنْ لو لم تَأْفُلْ ؟؟* * لا تَنْتَظِرِينِي نَسْنَاساً أَقْبَلُ يَوْمَاً أن أتَسَلْسَلْ* * وَ يَـجِيءَ الناسُ إلى قَفَصِي لِيَـرَوْا عُشَّاقاً تَتَـحَوَّلْ* * تتقافزُ كالقِرَدةِ عِشْقَاً وَ تَـمُوتُ هَيَاماً وَ تُوَلْوِلْ* * لُمِّي أشياءَكِ و ارتَـحِلِي بَحثاً عن آخرَ قَدْ يَقْبَلْ* * أمَّـــايَ .. فلا ثَمَنٌ عِنْدَكِ تَقْبَلُهُ يدايَ لِتَتَكَبَّلْ* * إن كان غرامُكِ لِي نَبْعَاً فَنِسَاءُ الدنيا لي مَنْهَلْ* * وَ الجدولُ مُكْتَظٌّ جِدَّاً بِكَثِيرٍ مِثْلِكِ بَلْ أجمَلْ*  * فانطردي الآن من الجدول* **  * غِيبِي وَ تَمَادَيْ في جَهْلٍ فأنا لا أعشقُ مَنْ يَجْهَلْ* * إني بَحَّارٌ تَرْفُضُنِي كُلُّ الشُطْآنِ فَأَتَنَقَّلْ* * اِعتدتُ السفرَ على مَضَضٍ وَ قَضَيْتُ حياتي أَتَجَوَّلْ* * أرتشفُ بلاداً ونساءً فَهُنـا عَسَلٌ وهُنا حَنْظَلْ* * و هنا عِشْتُ كَلِصٍ نَذْلٍ وَ هُنَا كُنْتُ نَبِيَّاً يُرْسَلْ* * و هنا ذَبَحُوا شِعري عَمْدا وهنا شعري صارَ يُرَتَّلْ* * وأنا والغُربةُ ما زِلْنَا نبحثُ عن وطنٍ لِنُظَلَّلْ* * صادقتُ الغُربةَ في الغربةِ وقضيتُ سنيناً أَتَعَلَّلْ* * بَرَّرْتُ جميعَ حماقاتي وَ ظَنَنْتُ بأني أتَجَمَّلْ* * اليومَ أُزِيلُ عباءاتي وَ أُكَشِّفُ عن وجهي الأَوْحَلْ* * مَلِّي عينيكِ بِلاَ خَجَلٍ فأنا الـمَوحولُ ولا أخجلْ* * أَغْرَتْنِي أحلامُ الصِّبْيَةِ فَعَدَوْتُ إلى حُلْمِي الأمْثَلْ* * وَ بدأتُ السفرَ بلا زادٍ وظننتُ بأني أتعجَّلْ* * وَ نسيتُ اللهَ.. فأَهْمَلَنِي مَنْ ينسَى اللهَ وَ لا يُهْمَلْ ؟* * حُمِّلْتُ بأثقالِ الدُّنيا أهربُ مِنْ ثِقْلٍ للأثقَلْ* * و التفَّتْ طُرُقِي مِنْ حَوْلِي واختلطَ الأَقْصَرُ بالأَطْوَلْ* * واخْتَلَطَتْ أحْرُفُ لافِتَتِي فَوَقَفْتُ مَكَاني كالأخْطَلْ* * لَمْ أُسْطِعْ أن أُكْمِلَ سَيْرِي فجلستُ وحيداً أَتَسَوَّلْ* * وَ بَنَيْتُ مَزَاراً وَ مَبِيتاً لا يَصْلُحُ إلاَّ لَلثُّمَّلْ* * وَ قضيتُ حياةً واهِنَةً لا تَسْوَى في نَظَرِي خَرْدَلْ* * فَعَلامَ تُرِيدِينَ بُكَائِي ؟ وَ أنا ذو قلبٍ مُسْتَعْمَلْ* * أَبْلاَهُ الماضي لم يَتْرُكْ شيئاً لِبَلاءِ الـمُستقبَلْ*  **  * لا تَتَّهِمِينِي في عِشقِي فأنا أعشقُ حتَّى أُنْحَلْ* * والجملُ وإن يعطشْ يصبِرْ وَ كَفِعْلِ الجَّمَلِ أنا أفعَلْ* * أَهْلِكْتُ شَبابي وسنيني فَرَمَتْ بِي في صفِّ الكُهَّلْ* * وَ وقفتُ بعيداً لأشاهدَ قصةَ عُمرِي وهِيَ تُمَثَّلْ* * رفعوا خنجرَهم ودموعي لم تجعلْ أحداً يَتَمَهَّلْ* * والتهبَ المسرحُ تصفيقاً وأنا أُطْعَنُ وأنا أُقْتَلْ* * فَعَلامَ تظنينَ بِأنِّي آتٍ مِحْرابَكِ أتَبَتَّلْ ؟؟* * دَوْرُكِ في الـمَشْهَدِ فَرْعِيٌّ بِوُجُودِكِ أو دُونَكِ يَكْمَلْ* * وَكِلانا مكتوفُ الأيدي وَ سِتارُ المسرحِ لا يُسْدَلْ* * والـحُكْمُ الصادِرُ في أمرِي حُكْمٌ فَصْلٌ لا يَتَأَجَّلْ* * فدعيني في موتي وَحْدِي فأنا والغُربةُ لا نُفْصَلْ* * ما دامَ الوطنُ بلا شيءٍ فالموتُ على شيءٍ أفضلْ*  * فانطردي الآن من الجدول 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

*كلمات قصيده جحا* ** *" شعور سخيف* *إنك تحس بإن وطنك شيء ضعيف* *صوتك ضعيف* *رأيك ضعيف* *إنك تبيع قلبك وجسمك* *وإنك تبيع قلمك وإسمك*  *ما يجيبوش حق الرغيف*  *سألوا جحا عن سر ضحكه*  *قالك أصل اتنين وشبكو اللى كان من تحت ميت واللى كان من فوق كفيف*  *دا شعور سخيف* *وشعور سخيف* *إنك تكون رمز الشحاتة* *تبنى مبنى للشحاتة*  *تعمل وزراة للشحاتة*  *يا ساقية دورى*  *عدى فوقى ودوسى*  *نصبوا عليا وشحتونى فلوسى* *ربطونى فيكى .. حتى ما اتغميت*  *هما اللى فرحوا ووحدى أنا اتغميت*  *أنا اللى صاحب البيت عايش بدون لازمة ولما مرة شكيت إدونى بالجزمة*  *مش لاقى تطفح اديك*  *هاتولنا وجبولنا وادونا ودولنا* *هنجيب منين نديك* *طافح يابلدى غدايا* *ولوعتى غدايا* *وادى الاحبه التقى عدايا*  ** *أنا اللى زارعك دهب بتأكلينى سباخ* *إن كان دة تقل ودلع بزيادة دلعك باخ*  *لا شفت فيكى هنا ولا شفت فيكى ترف* *كل اللى فيكى قرف*  *كرامتنا متهانة* *واللقمة بإهانة* *بتخلفينا ليه لما انتى كارهانا*  *يعنى ايه تبقى إنتى هبة النيل يا مزة* *وكل يوم المية تقطع* *يعنى ايه لما اشتكى غلو الفاتورة*  *يقولو تشكى بس تدفع*  *لما قش الرز ثروة بتتحرق* *وأما نفط الأمة ثروة بتتسرق* *وأما جلادك على ولادك بيبطش*  *وأما علمك ما يلاقيش يآكل فيطفش* *يعنى ايه نرفع ايدينا بالسلام لجل الغزاة*  *ويعنى ايه لما ابقى ماشى فى حالى اتشد اشتباه*  *يعنى ايه لما اتحبس أربع سنين حبس احتياطى حبس اعتباطى* *يعنى ايه مش حاسة بالعمر وغلاوته* *بتصبى مر العمر ليه*  *دة انا كنت ح اوهب لك حلاوته* *أنا عمرى ما أتأمرت*  *ولا حطيت شروطى*  *ومكان ما ترسى مركبك بابنى شطوطى*  *ا نا كنت جيشك لما مماليلك باعوكى* *وكنت يوسف لما عشتى سنين عجاف*  *وضلوعى دى اللى فى معركة قادش حموكى* *وشفايفى دى اللى ما بطلتش فى يوم هتاف*  *دة انا كل شبر فى أرضك اتمرمغت فيه*  *وكل يوم عشتيه أنا اتغذبت بيه*  *بتكرهينى عيونك السودة وأيامى اللى فاتت*  *مانتيش حبيبيتى من النهاردة*  *حبيبتى ماتت*  ** *علا صوت أدانك جرس فى الشدة صاحينلك* *من امتى كانوا الحرس هما اللى باقينلك*  *بعتينى علشانهم وعنيكى معصوبة*  *ياهلترى خاينة ولا زيى مغصوبة* *كل الكلام اتقال والشعر بقى ماسخ*  *والصبر علو جبال والظلم شىء راسخ*  *وطن وغرقان فى النطاعة* *كل شىء ريحته نطاعة* *علمونا بالعصاية ورضعونا الخوف رضاعة* *علمونا فى المدارس يعنى ايه كلمة قيام* *علمونا نخاف من الناظر فيتمنع الكلام* *علمونا ازاى نخاف وازاى نكش بس نسيوا يعلمونا الاحترام*  *فمتزعلوش لما ابقى مش باسمع كلامكم*  *وماتزعلوش لما ابقى خارج عن النظام* *مستنى ايه من طفل ربوه بالزعاق؟* *غير المشاكل والخناق*  *كل اللى بيقولك بحبك دول نفاق*  *أنا لما قلت لك بحبك كان نفاق*  *الحب يعنى اتين بيدوا*  *مش ايد بتبنى وستميت تيت تيت يهدو*  *الحب حالة الحب مش شعر وقوالة*  *الحب يعنى براح فى قلب العاشقين للمعشوقين* *يعنى الغلابة يناموا فى الليل دفيانين* *الحب يعنى جواب لكل المسجونين هما ليه بقوا مسجونين*  *يعنى أعيش علشان هدف علشان رسالة*  *يعنى احس بقيمتى فيكى*  *إنى مش عايش عوالة* *يعنى لما اعرق تكافئيى بعدالة*  *الحب حالة الحب مش شعر وقوالة* *الحب حاجة ما تتوجدش فى وسط ناس بتجيب غداها من صناديق الزبالة*  ** *بارت مراعينا*  *والبئر قد جفَ* *والجوع يكوينا* *والصبر ما كّفى* *والقلب لا يهدا*  *والجرح لا يشفى* *ولأننا طوع زنا لهم خفا*  *جاءوا بموكبهم*  *واشتغلت الزفة*  *الدفة مظبوطة وأصلا مافيش دفة*  *والكفة مش مايلة علشان مافيش كفة*  *و جحا اللى جاى بالليل* *لساه بيتخفى*  *شايف ديدان الغيط*  *سارحة ومارحماشى*  *من جبنه شاف الدود سابه وراح ماشى*  *ولا اتكسف للناس ولا حس على طوله*  *الناس عشمها كبير جريوا بيشكوله*  *ضحك جحا ضحكة مواشى* *مادام بعيد عن طينى ... ماشى*  *الدود قاعد لك يا جحا ولابد فى طينك* *بعد ما يمص فى دمانا مش حيحلاله الا طينك* *احنا اهلك احنا رجالتك أمانك*  *إحنا وقت الشدة سندك إحنا زادك* *يا جحا احمى ولادك*  *لو كنت عايز تحمى طينك* *سوف أرحل ربما يلقانى من ارجو لقاه* *هامشى ويا الشحاتين وابكى على حلمى اللى تاه* *بس مش هاشحت رغيف*  *هاشحت وطن لله "  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

*قصيدة البغبغان  كان يوم مَطَر ..
البغبغان جُوَّا القَفَص طَلَّع لِسانُه لعصفورين فوق الشجر ..
خَلِّيكو سايقين العناد ..
العِشّ قاد ..
وخسِرتُو ويَّاه الولاد .. لَـمَّا انفَجَر ..
هو انتو حِمْل السِيل ؟؟ ولا حِمْل المطر ؟؟
كان فيها إيه لو تِعْمِلُوا زيِّي وتقولوا زَيّ ما يقول البَشَر ؟؟.. 
ردُّوا علِيه العصفورين : لَوْ عَ الوِلاَد .. البَطْن ولاَّدة ..
والعِشّ مَهْمَا يقِيد ..
صخر الجبل عَنَاقِيد ..
نِفْرِشْهَا سِجَّادة ..
وانتَ اللي فرحان بالقَفَـص ..
أصْلَـك ( قَفَص ) !!..
كَتَمُوا الهوا جُوَّاك و نَسُّوك ان ما بين الحياة والموت .. نَفَس  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

*قصيده انسحبوا  انسحبوا
كان الاسلكى بعيد والعسكرى مسمعش
انسحبوا
شوفوا العجب يا ولاد العسكرى مرجعش 
انسحبوا 
اطرش دا ولا صنم 
ارجع يا جندى بياده
دخل العدوا العريش ارجع خلاص بزياده 
العسكرى سامع 
لكنه واد مجدع
شال اربجيهه وضحك اشمعنا انا اللى ارجع
وقف الزمن مذهول ساعتين بيشاهد 
الجندى قام كبر المدفع اتشاهد
الدبابات ظهرت 
ارجع يا جندى نظام
دا كان كلام القياده 
ودا برضوا وقت كلام
وقف الولد ددبان 
ياساده يا سمعين
صادهم كما الدبان 
محروس يا واد من العين 
الدبابات صفين
اتفاجؤا وافترقوا
على كتفه كان مدفع 
وعلى الجبين عرقه
غطاء العفار النار 
ولا حد عاد شايف
والدبابات بتهل 
ودا برضوا مش خايف
الضحكه على وشه متقولش بيصيف
ولسه الزمن واقف
مبسوط ومتكيف
الدبابات كترت
والكتره غلابه
والقلب لو مؤمن ولا الف دبابه
هتقولوا مات الولد
انا قولكم لاعاش
ما الجنه ولا فيها موت 
ولا تدخل ببلاش 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

مش كفايا   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
قصيدة 24 شارع الحجاز 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
سرى جدا البحر  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
سكرانه 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك

----------

